# removing rust from a vintage painted cast iron doorstop



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Post a picture if you can---There is no way that I know of. The original paint should be preserved.


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

http://www.antiqueautoranch.com/montana500/adrian/rust.html


----------



## KennDB (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi Margo. Check out your local auto-parts store and look for a rust remover/polish made specifically for chrome parts. Because chrome is a really thin plating over metal, it requires a very gentle polish, which should make it safe to use on a painted surface as well (if the correct type of paint was used on the doorstop). Of course, you should test an inconspicuous area first to make sure it doesn't damage the paint. Best of luck!


----------



## wisenow502 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Removing rust from vintage painted doorstop*

That is EXACTLY why I logged in here today! Did you have any luck? I have a couple of Hubley doorstops and love them. One came to me pretty rusty and I want to preserve him as best I can. Thanks for any advice. I don't want to destroy more paint if I can help it.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Now I'm going to have to google "Hubley doorstop"


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 31, 2011)

i use NAVAL JELLY to remove rust from knives and other things..........you can get it at any automotive or hardware store ...........get a little brush an apply the jell then let it sit for 10 mins then wash it off with cold water an repeat process until you are satisfied..........no sanding required



http://www.epinions.com/review/Naval_Jelly_Rust_Dissolver_8_Fl_Oz/content_425434254980


----------

